# ISO Fritatta recipe



## cupcakesprinkle (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm looking for a fritatta recipe to make for my roommates. Any good ones?


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 1, 2007)

Take about 5 or 6 eggs, and scramble them. then add anything you like, and mix it in well. I often use mushrooms and cheese and spinach. Melt about a tbsp. of butter in a 12 inch frying pan, cook over LOW( as in very low) heat until it is not quite done,then run it under the broiler for a few seconds until the  top is set. Ideally, the bottom will be cooked, but not browned.


----------



## chynablue (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's my frittata recipe.  I make it all the time, and you can substitute pretty much anything you want for the ingredients (except the eggs).


----------



## middie (Oct 1, 2007)

This one is really good. I make it often.



http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/tnt-bacon-tomato-frittata-23200.html


----------



## Caine (Oct 1, 2007)

*Traditional Fritatta*​ 
6 eggs, scrambled
1 medium sized russet potato, diced
1 medium onion, diced
1 bell pepper (your choice of color), diced
1 clove garlic, minced or pressed
1/4 pound pancetta, diced (or substitute fresh Italian sausage, skinned and crumbled)
1/4 cup parmagian cheese, grated
1/2 cup mozzarella cheese, shredded
Salt & Pepper
Olive oil (as needed)​ 
Start oven broiler. In a large bowl, scramble the eggs, add the parmagian cheese, and salt & pepper to taste.​ 
*NOTE:* Add olive oil as required if vegetables absorb all the pancetta or sausage grease.​ 
In an 8-inch cast iron skillet (or other oven safe, deep sided pan) over medium high heat, sauté the pancetta (or sausage) until rendered. Add diced potato and continue to sauté until tender. Add onion and bell pepper and continue to sauté until potato is browned and bell pepper and onion are tender. Add garlic and continue to sauté until cooked, but not browned.​ 
Reduce heat to medium, swirl skillet to coat sides with rendered fat, then add egg and cheese mixture to skillet. Allow eggs to cook until lightly browned on the bottom. Place skillet under broiler until eggs are cooked on top. Add mozzerella cheeese and place back under broiler until cheese is melted. You can leave the fritatta under the broiler until the cheese is brown and bubbly like a pizza, if desired. Allow to cool for about 5 minutes, then cut into 6 wedges. Garnish each wedge with Italian parsley, and serve with fresh sliced fruit of choice (strawberries are always nice, so are peaches or navel orange wedges).​ 
If this is a brunch, you can always add a mixed green or Romaine salad with Italian or creamy Caesar dressing. My favorite beverages for brunch are, coffee/espresso/cappucino of course, and for the tea totalers, fresh fruit juices, and/or Orange or Strawberry Juliuses. Alcoholic beverages of choice would be a Bellini if serving fresh peaches, a Mimosa if serving orange slices, and my personal favorite (seeing I invented it!), Jennifer's Kiss, which is 6 ounces of strawberry nectar in a 13 ounce wine goblet, with Ballitore Rosso Spumante poured down the center, and adorned with a thick slice of strawberry for garnish. 

ETA: To reduce calories, fat and cholesterol, you can use 1 cup of egg substitute (such as Egg Beaters or Beter N Eggs) and 2 whole eggs.​


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 1, 2007)

The great thing about fritattas is that you can put anything in with the eggs.  Whatever leftovers are in the fridge will work.  

Mushrooms and shallots, ham and cheese, pepperoni, peppers, salsa, chicken and broccoli, ...  You get the picture.

It's a great blank page to experiment with.


----------



## cupcakesprinkle (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you! I will give these a try.


----------



## chave982 (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably a dumb question, but what's the difference between a frittata and a quiche?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2007)

Mainly, a quiche has a crust and is baked.  A fritatta has no crust and is cooked on the stove top and under the broiler.


----------



## Green Lady (Oct 2, 2007)

A quiche has a crust and is made with cream.


----------



## chave982 (Oct 2, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Mainly, a quiche has a crust and is baked. A fritatta has no crust and is cooked on the stove top and under the broiler.


 
Ohh...gotcha.  So you can use the same ingredients for either/or?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty much.  Minor variations.


----------

